# Call of Duty World at War hosting problems please read!



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

Hello everyone I am Hades.
I cannot host a zombie game since 3 days.
I am using wireless router since 1 year so far.
3 days ago I was hosting fluidly, everyone with 20 ping and no problems, but in same day I disconnected my wireless by mistake and then put it back, since then I can't host anymore.
My ports are open...
Download speed 20mb/s
Upload speed 2mb/s
Please someone help me fix this problem!

Contact info:


x-fire: numa9



Thanks for reading, much apprecied.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

None knows?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi and welcome to TSF!
Please be patient, as this is a voluntary site where members and staff help when they have time. The forum suggests waiting 72 hours before bumping a thread, and it's best to wait at least 24 hours.


What is the make and model of your modem and router? In addition, try checking the ports with the PF port checker to see the status of the ports.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

I checked, and it say that no port is open, but at wireless site it say it is...

I am using MSI RG54SE II


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

*Port forwarding problem.*

Hello everyone.
I have a port forwarding problem.
In my ports list, there are open: 43594,28960,28961.
But, the uttorent port checker say that only 43594 is opened...
Someone help please.


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Portforwarding problem.*

Do you have a problem with utorrent or with a game?


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Port forwarding problem.*

I must open the port 28960 but I can't..in the list of ports 28960 is open, I just use utorrent to check if it is -.-

Edit: U removed my xfire adress and my cod 5 problem ... pff...


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Port forwarding problem.*

What game do you need to open port 28960 for, and what router/firewall are you using?

The utorrent port checker only checks the port utorrent is using, it doesn't check the ports for games or other programs.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Port forwarding problem.*

I need to open ports for Call of Duty 5 World at War so people can join my solo co-op game when I'm hosting... They cannot join it cuz they can't find it in lobby...

I am using MSI RG54SE II


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

*Re: Port forwarding problem.*

You need to forward ports 80, 443, 3074, 3075, 3478, 3479 and 5223 for both UDP and TCP protocols. More details *here*.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Port forwarding problem.*

I opened all that ports, and none still can't find my game


----------



## Lord Sirian (Jan 14, 2007)

*Re: Port forwarding problem.*

Are you running antivirus/firewall software? If so, check that they aren't blocking the game from properly accessing the internet.

Also, while we aren't here to stop people from using P2P software, I'd just like to remind you that using such software puts you at major risk from viruses etc. You might want to take a look at this article. Finally, when you obtain anything via P2P, unless it is classed as freeware, you are basically stealing the software from whomever made it.

With that said, I won't mention it any further, and I hope you can get your problem solved.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

*Re: Port forwarding problem.*

I am using basic firewall, and the cod 5 is on exceptions, and NOD32 antivirus which is not blocking...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Disable any entries that are currently enabled in the router, then try forwarding on one computer using this guide.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I have merged your 2 threads. Please do not start more than one thread for the same problem.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

any entries like what? I dont have anything connected to my wireless

edit : all ports on that page are open already


edit 2: maybe prob is cuz i got hamachi installed?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try disabling Hamachi to see if it makes a difference. In addition, what is the make and model of your modem (the device that connects to the WAN or Internet port of your MSI router)?


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

i disabled hamachi, and the modem is THOMSON


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

That modem may also be functioning as a router. Try connecting your computer directly to the modem, and then try using this guide to open the ports. However, unlike when forwarding in the other router, you don't need to create a static IP address here, and you will need to use the WAN/Internet IP address of the RG54SE router for forwarding in the modem.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

I am using THOMSON for PC, and the wireless is just for my mom's laptop, but it makes my IP static, it cannot change, but in the site it say dynamic


edit: pic of my hosts


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

So your computer is directly connected to the Thomson modem? And the setup is like this: Thomson>your computer>RG54SE router connected to Thomson>your mom's computer?
The forwarding entry screenshot you posted was from the RG54 router, but are you saying you are directly connected to the Thomson modem?


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

yeah thats right, before wireless for my mom's laptop I was using just the modem.


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

If you're directly connected to the Thomson modem, you shouldn't need to do any forwarding the the other router.

Go to Start>Run. Type *cmd*, then in the command prompt *ipconfig/all*. Right click an area of the command prompt, and click Select All. Then paste it here.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

C:\Documents and Settings\Hades>ipconfig/all

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : home-2d033a8f49
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Unknown
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros L1 Gigabit Ethernet 10/100/1
000Base-T Controller
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1D-60-7C-15-7F
Dhcp Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IP Address. . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.100
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 192.168.1.1
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 80.96.184.17
80.96.184.18
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 25, 2009 2:14:15 P
M
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Friday, September 25, 2009 4:14:15 P
M

Ethernet adapter {0E06FDFE-7B9B-443D-9F13-BFB0EDC26AE3}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : TAP VPN Adapter - Packet Scheduler M
iniport
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-FF-0E-06-FD-FE

C:\Documents and Settings\Hades>


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Was that ipconfig/all from the RG54SE II router or the Thomson modem? I'm confused now which computer are you trying to forward to. With NAT (the firewall on routers), you can only have the same ports open to 1 computer. The ipconfig appears to be from the computer connected to the router, but I was thinking you wanted to forward to the other computer behind the modem.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

I just want to portforward, so people can see my game..but 1 week ago it was working perfect until I disconnected my modem by mistake


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

The port forwarding proccess will depend on which device (modem or router) the computer you choose to forward on is connected to.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

the modem is connected to PC and the wireless connected to modem...


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Try then forwarding in the modem using this guide. You will need to create a static IP and forward to it in the modem.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

Router say that I got dynamic IP, but my IP never changes


edit: how can I portforward thomson if when I write 192.168.1.1 it appears MSI page?


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

What is the exact model number of the Thomson modem? That will depend on what IP address you use to access its configuration.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

Thomson tcm420


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

By default, the IP address to access the modem should be 192.168.1.100. While directly connected to the TCM-420 modem (with a wired connection to it), go to start>run. Type *cmd*, then in the command prompt *ipconfig/all*. Paste the results here. The default gateway address is the address to use for accessing the modem.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

if i disconnect the router, no more internet :S


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

I am still confused about your setup. Yes, it would be true that if you disconnect the router, that all other computers connected to the router will lose connectivity.

1. How many computers are in your network altogether?
2. How exactly are the computers connected to each device?
3. Which device, the Thomson TCM420 modem or the MSI RG54SE-II wireless router is the computer you are trying to forward for connected to?

I can't seem to get a clear picture of your network setup, and it is not going to be possible to forward to more than one computer. 

1. If the computer you are trying to forward to is connected directly to the TCM420 modem, then you shouldn't need to disconnect the router to port forward. However, if you are trying to open the ports from a computer connected to the RG54SE-II router, then you may need to disconnect the router, connect directly to the modem, and forward the ports from there in addition to in the router.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

i tried that, still cant make it to work..


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Can you answer the questions I asked in my previous post?
In addition, try a factory default reset.

Note: This will reset everything you have set in the router, including network keys (WEP, WPA etc.), time, filters etc, and restore the router completely to default settings. Take a paper clip, and push it in the reset button for 10-15 seconds.


----------



## hades4u (Sep 21, 2009)

never mind lol, I disabled the wireless modem, and bought a friggen cable, we can live with it -.-"  thanks for all help


----------



## Jason09 (Jan 3, 2009)

Ok, glad you got it working now!:smile:
You can mark your thread solved by clicking the Mark this Thread as Solved option under Thread Tools.:smile:


----------

